# Updated P228



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I really liked the "E2" kit I put on my 226, so here's the 229 kit on my 228. The wife likes it even better than before, which is always a good thing.


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

:drooling:

I wants one of them. (maybe.... I think... )


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I put one on my P226 DAK and it made a world of difference.....JJ


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good - glad you like it.

I like my P228 too

:smt1099


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance. The "E2 kit" is just a different grip, correct?

Edited to add: Did a Internet search and might have answered the above question, but I found another (or two.) My search resulted in this picture:










I see what is included in the kit, which answers my original question. My new question is, what is the plastic tool/rod that is at the bottom of the picture?

The reason I am curious about that is because my friend purchased a new P226, and that same tool was included. Does that mean his gun already has the E2 kit on it? (If so, obviously neither of us were aware of the difference.) His grips look very similar, if not the same, as those pictured, if I remember correctly. I searched several times after he bought that dude and I couldn't figure out what the heck that little tool was for.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Does his 226 have the one piece grip ? If so, it's already an E2. Sig dropped the E2 designation on the standard 226. I've never used the t-handle. I assume it's to remove the grip, but I don't quite get what it's supposed to do. BTW, if you install the kit on an older 226/228/229, you will need the short mainspring that Sig converted to on the newer models.

Update: Take off the slide, insert the t-handle and twist to pop the grip off. Much easier than trying to get under the edge or use fingers.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

hud35500 said:


> Does his 226 have the one piece grip ? If so, it's already an E2.


Not sure. I'll have to check it out next time I bust it out of jail (his safe.)



hud35500 said:


> Update: Take off the slide, insert the t-handle and twist to pop the grip off. Much easier than trying to get under the edge or use fingers.


Hang around here long enough, you'll get your questions answered.

Thanks.


----------

